# Receiver to subwoofer connection



## vect0r (Apr 23, 2013)

My receiver just quit on us, and I'm in the market to get a replacement. I'm a bit confused about how our current subwoofer will attach to the new receiver. 

Currently our subwoofer connects to the receiver using standard speaker wire. Most of the receivers I am looking into have a black RCA type connections for the subwoofer. I'm not sure how to attach this to my existing speaker. Is this a connection to a separate amplifier for just the sub? If I buy a receiver with this type of output would it be compatible with the inputs on my sub?

Thanks!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just use a 'make your own RCA' plug. You can get them at radio shack. 

One thing..... Is your sub woofer powered? As in it has a power cord. If not. Then it most likely wont work correctly with a new reciever. With powered sub's you doing need heavy speaker wire because the sub has an amp in it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

If your Subwoofer is non-powered and only has speaker-connections, I would definitely buy a new Subwoofer as well.

Today's Subwoofers have Amps built-in and just need a single LFE (Low Frequency Effect) connection from the Receiver, using a single RCA Cable.
Or, as suggested, make your own using simple RG6 Cables with RCA Adapters on them.

Back in the 80's, we had some Subs that needed Speaker wire connections, and from there the Cables were connected to the left and right Front Speakers.
Ugh!

Time to upgrade.
You can get a decent Receiver with 3D, Ultra 4K, 7 Channels, etc. for about $500, and a very nice Sub for about $200-$300.

Also look for the DIY Subwoofer Kits on PartsExpress.com.
Very nice Stuff there.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A non-powered subwoofer (speaker wire input terminals, no power cord of its own) will not work with the (line level) RCA plug output from the A/V receiver even if you fashion a cord that connects the two.

For a receiver with line level subwoofer output you can hook up a separate (single channel many watt) amplifier to operate a non-powered sub. An RCA plug cable goes from the receiver to the separate amp and speaker wire goes from the separate amp to the sub.

One of the regular channel receiver speaker outputs can be commandeered to feed a non-powered sub. But that channel usually can't double as feeding the appropriate left or right or rear channel speaker since balancing the sound level for the sub and the respective regular speaker is difficult. Very low frequency content is approximately the same for all channels (left, rear, etc.) but you would not want to commandeer either the front left or the front right to feed the subwoofer exclusively.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> and a very nice Sub for about $200-$300.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: really


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i think the Op could be happy with 2 of these, "properly" placed in the room. 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-629


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: really


You have a problem with my Statement?

I have spent over a grand on my own Subwoofer, but some of the $200 Models sound very good in Beginners Setups.

Matter of fact, I sold a lot of these here from Parts-Express:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=303-436


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> You have a problem with my Statement?
> 
> I have spent over a grand on my own Subwoofer, but some of the $200 Models sound very good in Beginners Setups.
> 
> ...



i just want whom ever reads this, to know that "very nice Sub for about $200-$300' is very subjective. 

i have 2 CCS SD12's in 6qf ported boxs powered by a ep2500. and i consider this to be "just starting" to be very nice. 

some day, i would like 2 of these in largish ported boxs. with 2 mono'd ep2500's (i already have them)
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=293-666



do you work at PE ?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> do you work at PE ?


Of course not.
I own a Computer/Network Home Theater Consulting Company.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lucky you. i bet you see some high end stuff


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> lucky you. i bet you see some high end stuff


Mr. Fix'n it:

Actually, I do see some very nice Systems (like the ones you see at AVSForum.com) but really, most People are fine with $3500-$5000 Systems. They don't want a Subwoofer the Size of a Refrigerator.
Like I mentioned before, I use the 15 Inch "Titanic" from PE and couldn't be happier. That Thing shakes the House.
And, between you and me, dual 18 Inchers isn't really what you'll see in average Home Theater Systems.
7 out of 10 Theaters I worked on are using 10 Inchers, from all kinds of manufacturers.
Speakers have to have the "WAF" (Wife-approved-Factor) built in.
:laughing:
I install more and more In wall Speakers, believe it or not. Wifey just doesn't play along with massive Towers anymore.
And In-wall speakers have come a long way in the last twenty years.

Again, the average Home Theater User/Beginner/Joe-six-pack I see to troubleshoot, uses a lot less Equipment than perhaps you and me.
I sell a lot of Pioneer Amps, but use the Elite Series myself. Hardly ever do I sell Elite Amps, you know why? They are too darn expensive!

This Summer, btw, I'll be upgrading my existing 7.1 to a 11.2 System.
It never ends....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

AVS and AUDIOHOLICS here. but its been a while. i have an elite reciever, XPA-3, SWANS 6.1 &c3 center

................... i gotta go, tornado coming right at us.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

I built my H/T as a dedicated room for video and listening to music, so I didn't have to worry about the WAF. I have been very happy with mine for almost 12 years now. There have been some changes and upgrades over the years but the basic setup has remained the same.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> i got to go, tornado coming right at us.


Gosh, I hope you are alright, Fix'n it!




> I built my H/T as a dedicated room for video and listening to music, so I didn't have to worry about the WAF.


Lucky You!
:thumbsup:

And since we're posting Systems, here is mine.
Not dedicated, but oh, well:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i'm back, tornado petered out. 

some ENERGY sides, that work well. and my diy subs. oh and this ....
screen up , just cause i found it first.
119" dalite hp2.8

this is in my condo, that i sold. this same system is in my house now, but does look as good, cause i am still fix'n up the place.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh

NO WAF here ! she likes it. and if she didn't = i would tell her to STFU.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where are you? We just got out of the basement ourselves (Channahon).

I've heard the bic f12 is a great entry subwoofer. I have my own built system in wall, so I can't speak to it, but that one is highly recommended on avs from what I've seen.

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F12-475-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B0015A8Y5M


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> Where are you? We just got out of the basement ourselves (Channahon).


wow, that tornado, or possible tornado, was right on top of you ! and coming at me, lockport. 

did you hear the music from the the race track, the other day ?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> AVS and AUDIOHOLICS here. but its been a while. i have an elite reciever, XPA-3, SWANS 6.1 &c3 center
> 
> ................... i gotta go, tornado coming right at us.





Deja-vue said:


> Gosh, I hope you are alright, Fix'n it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice system.


Fix'n it said:


> i'm back, tornado petered out.
> 
> some ENERGY sides, that work well. and my diy subs. oh and this ....
> screen up , just cause i found it first.
> ...


Glad you dodged the weather.

Since we are posting pics. Here are a couple shots of my room.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, it passed just south of here. Sirens and everything.

No, I didn't hear the music. I wasn't really trying to hear it, but definitely didn't get the thumping like I read about.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm still under construction, but here is my front wall.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Boy, those are some serious looking Subs.
:thumbsup:


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

The front speakers are L&R Aerial 10T, Center Aerial CC5 and the subs are Aerial SW12's. I also have a Velodyne sub in the rear of the room. The other speakers are all Aerial also with SR3's for the sides and Model 6 for the rears. These are all powered by Classe' amplifiers.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Back on track and sorry op for side tracking your thread. You do not need to buy a new sub, if you are happy with the one you have. You can hook the new receiver up the same way, with the speaker wires going to the sub and then your front speakers. Set the front to full range on the new receiver and your all set. You will get better bass and sound integration with a powered sub and using the dedicated sub out on the new receiver.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> Boy, those are some serious looking Subs.
> :thumbsup:


where ?


----------



## vect0r (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to see I started such a popular thread 

Would I notice much difference between having a receiver with dedicated sub wire clips vs hopping on the main channel?

Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a good but not too pricey receiver? I'm usually a big tech guy, but this is my one weak spot. 

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> where ?


Yours, of course.
I didn't realize a few posts were in between ours.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

vect0r said:


> Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a good but not too pricey receiver?


http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Chann...words=pioneer+receiver+7.1#productDescription

Best Bang for 500 Bucks.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have always liked Onkyo. You can pickup a refurbished unit with warranty for a couple hundred bucks. I like this site for Onkyo Refurbs (also new things are available there too). I've bought quite a few things from here - though I'm not soliciting for this site, just sharing.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> Yours, of course.


yeah, well, they are not bad. most people would think they are overkill. me, i would like to have 8 of them now. in the pics in my condo, a mostly concrete room, they ROCKED. in my house now, not so much.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Yamaha Aventage

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V67...id=1370132114&sr=1-6&keywords=Yamaha+Aventage

A *MUCH *better choice than Onkyo. Why do I say this? Experience.



I will also agree with the Pioneer recommendation, as I have a Pioneer in one of my systems, and a Yamaha in another.



Personally I would replace the current sub. By the time you buy a decent sub amp, you'll have spent as much, or more, than you could have for a decent quality new unit such as this Velodyne:

http://www.amazon.com/Velodyne-Impa...UTF8&qid=1370132794&sr=1-6&keywords=subwoofer


30+ years experience in the industry.


----------



## ssieddie (Jul 31, 2012)

*sub connection*

hi all,so I am a newbie and also just bought a Yamaha 5.1
receiver and a set of klipsch speakers. so it sounds like I will need a powered
sub speaker? is that correct? this is my first system that is not a system in a box. hope I can get advise from you audiophile!
thanks,


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, a powered sub is the most practical way to go. This is a very good sub for the price and it's small for the WAF.

https://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/sealed-box/sb-1000#.UcUh2dJwqYk


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

sdieddie said:


> hi all,so I am a newbie and also just bought a Yamaha 5.1
> receiver and a set of klipsch speakers. so it sounds like I will need a powered
> sub speaker? is that correct? this is my first system that is not a system in a box. hope I can get advise from you audiophile!
> thanks,


Without knowing a price limit, there will be all kinds of recommendations. Yes, you should do a powered sub. How big is the room? How much space do you have for a subwoofer? Do you mind if it's seen or doors it need to hide well?


----------

